# Victorian Gothic Theme - Invitation Ideas



## thefallenone (Sep 13, 2006)

This year we will be doing a Victorian Gothic themed party. I am looking for some super creative invitation ideas. My guests like getting "presents" in the mail and I do about 50 to 70 invites per year. HELP!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm doing a gothic theme too! I was thinking of using a gothic font on red paper. It will be interesting to see what ideas people post.


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

When I think Victorian Gothic, I immediately think of those old posed pictures from the era - the ones that are posed and no one looks particularly happy. I find them perfect for sneaking into party decor for this type of theme. I'm wondering if you can work it into your invitation somehow... one year I got a number of old mirrors and shaved off some of the back and put the pictures behind, so they looked like regular mirrors, but when you looked in it, you saw your own reflection as well as the "ghost" in the mirror. I'm wondering if you could do something like that for your invitation... is that the sort of vibe you're going for?


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Fallenone - check out CemeteryGirl's invitations on the thread for Halloween party help for a novice. I don't know if that's what you had in mind, but I may have to copy her!


----------



## thefallenone (Sep 13, 2006)

Great ideas, especially the mirror! I was able to locate some really cool pictures at Michaels. They will fit in great! I will be checking out CemeteryGirl right now


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Lots & lots of download & Printable invitations on Etsy & they will customize them to your needs...not very expensive either.







LisaMariesPaperie 
http://www.etsy.com/listing/160556233/spirit-board-halloween-invitation?ref=listing-shop-header-4










@ D*mn French Desserts
http://www.etsy.com/shop/damnfrenchdesserts?section_id=7031091








BeautifullyBevilled 
http://www.etsy.com/listing/162630774/halloween-party-invite-gothic-vintage?ref=sr_gallery_44&ga_search_query=halloween+invites+vintage&ga_order=most_relevant&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_ship_to=US&ga_search_type=all









HankandPetunia 
http://www.etsy.com/listing/161186484/printable-halloween-party-invitation?ref=related-0


----------



## fennyann (Sep 6, 2012)

I agree with Halloweenie, Etsy is a great place to start. There are so many options and the prices are reasonable as well.


----------

